# The clitorus-I did not know this



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Responding to another post reminded me of this. My guess is many of you may know this but...

My husband recently recently discoverd -googling "anatomy of the clitorus"-duh of all things-gotta love the internet- that most of the clitorus is located underneath the little head, kind of like the way an iceberg is mostly under the water LOL. I was amazed to see the big area it covers. 

Anyway he recently got me lubed up and began rubbing me side to side so my whole clit was rubbing over the bones in my pelvis. I came like crazy and would not have thought to do that. 

PS Playing with lube in general is fun. Thought I would share.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll bet that googling the clitoris is one of the most frequent searches on the internet.

Knowledge is power--and apparently fun.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes. The exact reason my wife likes to use her whole palm pressing very hard side to side during self-pleasure and likes me to use a wide, flat tongue on her when doing oral. She does not like flicking or quick strokes.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

My deepest most intense orgasms are from stimulating the very top area or off to the side of my clit, where presumably the unseen parts are. Plus, it does not get sensitive there after climax, so you can keep going.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, great information!  Someone might be in for a surprise next time... Apparently I need to spend more quality "google time"...

C


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow. I almost didn't post this as I thought it may have been widely known. 

Hope you people enjoy exporing this and share thoughts on methods to stimullat this rea.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a guy who didn't get (or at least, didn't read) the user's guide from his wife, any information you can provide is appreciated...  Learning through trial and error is fun, but it never hurts to learn more.

C


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah. I wish my H came with a manual and i am REALLY sure my H wished i did. Candidly, I have not seen allot of posts about some of the mechanics of sex but not sure if that is because of the fine line between needing to get graphic and overstepping the line of being too graphic. 

All i have to say regarding lube is that it ads a new demension to things. If my H is really aroused and we want things to last longer using lube can slow things down for him as ther is less friction/stimulation for him.


----------

